# ~자고 하다



## coffee99

혹시, 이표현을 영어로 설명해 주실수있어요?

예를 들면:
"선생님께서 자기소게를 하자고 말 습래셨습니다" 
(The teacher said lets introduce ourselves?)

"밥을 맛있게 먹자고 했습니다"
(?? he/she ate well??)

저는 혼동해요....

감사합니다


----------



## microzenith

Hi, coffee99 , I'll try my best to help you.

_~하자고 하다_ literally means _to say "let's~"_ , 
but I think _to suggest/propose_ could be used as well, depending on the context.

*선생님께서 자기소개를 하자고 말씀하셨습니다.*
For this sentence, your translation is enough to see what it means, 
but you could also say: 
*The teacher suggested that we introduce ourselves.*

*밥을 맛있게 먹자고 했습니다.*
In this case, _to say "let's~"_ would be more appropriate, I think...
So it would mean something like this:
*He/she said let's enjoy the meal. *
This would mean _to eat with a good appetite._

I hope this helps, and have a good day!

P.S. 
저는 혼동해요.   저는 혼동돼요. 
But it'd be more casual to say 저는 헷갈려요.
Oh and I have a question as well...
In written English can you write "The teacher said let's introduce ourselves." instead of "The teacher said, "Let's introduce ourselved."?
It's just that I feel a little confused. 저도 헷갈려요...


----------



## Tourmaline

Microzenith explains well, but for more accuracy..

In '~자고 하다', only '~자' is exactly for 'let's~.' ㅡsuggesting.
'~고 하다' means someone tells you to ~(do something). 

So, '~자고 하다' means exactly
'Someone tells you "let's ~".'

'~고 말씀하셨습니다' is the highest form of '~고 하다' with past tense,
and '~고 했습니다' is a higher form of '~고 하다' with past tense.


Hoping it helps you


----------



## coffee99

설명 잘 해주셔서 감사합니다!!! 

하지만 저는 아직 조금 헷갈려요 ㅠㅠ

If "선생님*께서* 자기소게를 하자고 *말 하*셨어요" means "the teacher *said*..."; 
why does "밥을 맛있게 먹자고 *했*어요" also mean "[someone] *said*..."???
(I guess, why isn't it: "밥을 맛있게 먹자고 *말* 했어요"??).

So, could I also say:
"제 친구가 휴가를 같이 가자고 했어요" (My friend suggested we go on a holiday together?)

But, if I wanted to say, "my friend suggested that I take a holiday" (i.e., not going together) I shouldn't use "~자고 하다" right? 

microzenith에게:
_The teacher said "let's introduce ourselves."_
...is right (sorry - I was lazy when I typed my question!!)...but I like your translation better 

감사합니다!!


----------



## Tourmaline

For your first question.

We use both '하다' and '말 하다' for 'say,'
which means both are perfectly changable all the time and it is not weird at all.

Now, for the sentence '선생님*께서* 자기소게를 하자고 *말 하*셨어요.'
It still has same meaning without '말.'
But for there, '말' itself is a usual form (not polite), so you should use '말씀,' and '자기소*개*' is the correct one.
Therefore, you can use *선생님께서 자기소개를 하자고 (말씀) 하셨어요.*

So 밥을 맛있게 먹자고 *했*어요. is a correct one. 
Of course you can insert '말' before '했어요.'


For the holiday ones:

Even though English 'My friend suggested we go on a holiday together' makes sense,
Korean "제 친구가 휴가를 같이 가자고 했어요" is somewhat weird.
For the grammar '~자고 하다,' it is correct, but weird one is another part.
But, well, Koreans can perfectly understand what you are saying.

Um.. I don't know exactly why it's sounded a little bit weird..
but '제 친구가 휴가에 같이 놀러 가자고 했어요' is ok.
Perhaps because there is no exact Korean translation for 'go on a holiday.'
Here, English 'go on a holiday' contains the meaning of 'in order to enjoy a holiday,'
but.. the Korean translation of it does not.
So you should insert '놀러' for 'enjoy,' otherwise the sentence can be understood
'My friend suggested we (really) 'go' somewhere on a holiday together. (not to enjoy a holiday, but for the business, etc.)' 

In addition, 'a holidy' in the sentence is not an object, so you should not use the preposition '를' after '휴가.'
A preposition '에' is more appropriate.
..grammatically.

But.. language is always changing, isn't it.
As I mentioned above,
'go somewhere on a holiday' 95% means 'to enjoy a holiday,'
so most of Koreans understand it and some of them are actually using it.


'if I wanted to say, "my friend suggested that I take a holiday" (i.e., not going together) I shouldn't use "~자고 하다" right?'
- yes. 


ps.
I've never seen a learner of Korean like you 
who can use the polite form so smoothly. 

Hoping this helps you


----------



## coffee99

Wow! Thanks for your great explanations ~ 저는 많이 배웠어요!!! 당신들 덕분에 이표현을 이해할 수 있는 것 같아요


----------



## lite2073

Does 하다 in this expression get dropped sometimes?
In the following sentence:
오늘 신입회원 환영회가 있으니까, 아따가 재밌게 놀아보*지고*.

Since there is no explicit subject, should it be understood as "... so I say/suggest let's..."?


----------



## lite2073

i figured it out by asking a Korean friend. 자고 here is the same as 자, the ending for plain informal style propositive sentence.


----------



## Youngil Hong

Hi, I’m confused about the sentence: The teacher suggested that we introduce ourselves.​


In that sentence, is it right to say "we introduce ourselves"?? 


I mean, now that the moment the teacher suggests was past, it seems right to say "we introduced ourselves"??


Am I wrong??




To make me more clear, ​ 

For example, Tom said he loved her. not "loves"


Tom still loves her but the writer wrote like that because Tom said it in the past. 




But, in Korean, it is right to say “탐은 나를 사랑한다고 말했다.” not 사랑했다고​ 


If I want to say “탐은 그녀를 사랑했다고 말했다” in English, it will be “Tom said he had loved her.”


Did I make me clear??


----------



## coffee99

Youngil Hong님^^

답장 너무 늦게 보내서 미안해요...

Usually in reported speech, you should change the verb to the past tense.
For example: 
Tom said "I'm going out" -> Tom said he *was *going out.

But for things that are true at the time they were said and when you are reporting the speech, you can also use present tense.
For example:
He said "My name is Tom" -> He said his name *is *Tom _OR _He said his name *was *Tom.

The word "love" is another example of this. So...
"Tom said he loves her" _and_ "Tom said he loved her" can both mean "탐은 그녀를 사랑한다고 말했다."

I think to express "탐은 그녀를 사랑했다고 말했다" in English, "Tom said he had loved her" is the easiest translation. You could also say "Tom said he loved her before but..." or "Tom said he did love her once but now..."  or "Tom said he used to love her but..."

도움이 됐으면 좋겠네요...


----------



## Mack&Mack

Youngil Hong said:


> Hi, I’m confused about the sentence: The teacher suggested that we introduce ourselves.​
> 
> 
> 
> In that sentence, is it right to say "we introduce ourselves"??
> 
> 
> I mean, now that the moment the teacher suggests was past, it seems right to say "we introduced ourselves"??
> 
> 
> Am I wrong??


 
The teacher suggested that we (should) introduce ourselves.

He recommended that I buy a new printer.

Hope this helps. ^^


----------



## Mallarme

Youngil Hong said:


> Hi, I’m confused about the sentence: The teacher suggested that we introduce ourselves.​
> 
> 
> In that sentence, is it right to say "we introduce ourselves"??
> 
> 
> I mean, now that the moment the teacher suggests was past, it seems right to say "we introduced ourselves"??
> 
> 
> Am I wrong??




Yes.  
The teacher suggested that we introduce ourselves. 

"introduce" is in the subjunctive mood.
After phrases like ...suggested that...demanded that...advised that... you need to put the verb in the subordinate clause in the subjunctive.
the subjunctive

---
Also, more on direct and indirect reported speech reported speech

여기 또 오셔서, 우리 한국 말 배우는 사람들을 좀 도와주세요! 우리 서로서로 도웁시다.


----------



## maghanish2

I seem to remember a friend of mine using simple -지 instea of -자고 하다.  For example:

나: 알았어, 가자!
내 친구 (said to other people): 가지!

I could have heard him wrong, but is this another acceptable form?

고맙습니다!


----------



## AKoreanUser

maghanish2, you've heard him right 

-지 can be used like that. For detail, refer to the following.
http://krdic.daum.net/dickr/contents.do?offset=A000275600&query1=A000275600#A000275600


----------



## maghanish2

Haha awesome I'm glad I heard right for once!

Thank you!


----------



## broJoon

나: 알았어, 가자!
내 친구 (said to other people): 가지!

----------------------------------------------------------------------

나: Ok, let's go!
내 친구 ( said to other people): taking off? or ( why don't we take off? )

another example:
To your friend who looks totally burnt out 
좀 쉬지! ( why don't you get some rest )


----------

